# Lorton Cockapoos



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all

Just wondering if any of Poppy's litter mates are out there and fancy a meet up? She was born on 27th March this year and we're in Lancashire xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

I think Pip might be one of Poppy's litter mates. We got her from Lorton Cockapoos & was born on 27th March. 

We're in Leeds so might be too far to meet up but would love to see a some pictures of Poppy. 

Here's one of Pip


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi! How exciting  here's a pic from when she was tiny from Yvonne and a more recent one (she's chewing, so her face is a bit funny) I've got better ones but not on the iPad so I'll need help to get them on! How is Pip doing? Poppy is a chewer but lots of fun.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think she was 8 wks here.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are both so cute Love their colors!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hi! How exciting  here's a pic from when she was tiny from Yvonne and a more recent one (she's chewing, so her face is a bit funny) I've got better ones but not on the iPad so I'll need help to get them on! How is Pip doing? Poppy is a chewer but lots of fun.


Aww Poppy is very cute & I remember her from when we went to see Pip for the first time. Not sure if you've seen this picture before. But these are the 4 girls from the litter. Pip & Poppy on either end.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw thank you, we didn't see her until 11 wks and Yvonne kept her until 16 wks (I work afternoons term time so wanted to pick her up on the last day of term for 7 wks of settling in). She's changing so much with each week it's lovely. At the moment I'm leaving her alone for a bit each day as a run up to going back to work, how is Pip on her own?


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw thank you, we didn't see her until 11 wks and Yvonne kept her until 16 wks (I work afternoons term time so wanted to pick her up on the last day of term for 7 wks of settling in). She's changing so much with each week it's lovely. At the moment I'm leaving her alone for a bit each day as a run up to going back to work, how is Pip on her own?


Aww here's another picture for you then. 

We picked Pip up at 8 weeks just before May half term ready to introduce her to our 2 girls (age 4 & 6) and then I worked from home for a week. Then we started using a dog walker 3 days a week whilst we are at work. Pip settles really well in her crate & to be honest i think she likes the peace & quiet on those 3 days. She is very giddy when we get home from work but nothing that a long walk doesn't sort out. How has Poppy settled in over the holiday then?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's beautiful, thank you!
Poppy doesn't show any interest in her crate in the daytime but she's happy to sleep in it overnight and she's always slept through dry. The first two weeks were really hard with her chewing everything and being mad hyper, I felt like a zombie and just spent my time watching her like a hawk for toilet training. This forum helped me a lot because I felt guilty I wasn't enjoying it and I saw that it was a common feeling! But from week 3 (about 19 wks) she seemed to click a bit more with us and maybe I got more in tune with her too. We went on holiday too which I was worried might disrupt her settling but actually it helped us bond and gave her lots of new experiences. Like Pip she gets very giddy, rushing around, jumping on and off furniture and nipping (mainly evening times) but thanks to advice on here I realised that can mean she's overtired so I started crating her for a couple of hours in the pm (she settles if I'm close) and that's helped. She needs more exercise than the 5 mins a month rule though! At the moment we're doing some really fun energetic recall practise and mini off-lead walks in quiet places. 
With two young girls as well as Pip you must be very busy! But I bet they love each other so much.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Poppy sounds very similar to Pip when we first got her. She was very nippy & I was quite worried about how we were gonna handle it especially with kids. Then a vet nurse advised using the crate for time out & that really worked. She doesn't nip too much now but she does when she's tired or anxious & then we put her in her crate for a couple of minutes & it's sorted...... She often just stays in there for a snooze! 
We've been letting Pip off lead for a month or so now but only in quiet places & she's ok as long as there's not too many distractions. She seems to be better if we take a ball & play fetch with her.


----------

